# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Автономные учреждения культуры

## jojo

Здравствуйте всем!
Скажите пожалуйста, кто-то работает в автономном учреждении, желательно из руководителей. Хотелось бы пообщаться о всех тонкостях.

----------


## Alenajazz

> в автономном учреждении


Нас переводят на автономию в 2010 году. Это пока эксперимент в стране. Ничего хорошего ожидать не приходится...

----------


## jojo

А что у Вас за учреждение и какая должность?

----------


## Alenajazz

> А что у Вас за учреждение и какая должность?


Учреждение дополнительного образования детей, я - хореограф. Думаем вот теперь, как жить будем.... У нас ведь большие затраты на костюмы и обувь танцевальную. А теперь еще и оплачивать занятия родители будут. А уж все поездки на конкурсы вообще накроются медным тазом...

----------


## jojo

Вы уже какие то документы подписывали?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вы уже какие то документы подписывали?


Да, причём добровольно-принудительно.... Нас собрали экстренно, зачитали приказ министра и ...

----------


## jojo

Вообще-то перевод учреждения в автономию только с согласия коллектива, вы были согласны?

----------


## Alenajazz

> вы были согласны?


В основном - да. Народ согласился. Потому как выбора не было. Как-то приперли к стенке... У меня есть еще работа, поэтому особо не парюсь по поводу открытия коммерческих групп, давно работаю по такой схеме. Просто жалко уникальность системы дополнительного образования....

----------


## jojo

Спасибо за ответы. 


> У меня есть еще работа, поэтому особо не парюсь по поводу открытия коммерческих групп, давно работаю по такой схеме


Вот в этом вся тонкость автономного учреждения. У руководителей, у которых есть предпринимательская жилка выживут, а другие...А про систему вы правы-жалко.Но ведь мы уже давно живем не в той стране, в которой родились.

----------


## Зарница

А мы на 2010 отбились от автономки - СЛАВА БОГУ!!!! Но согласия у нас особо не спросят-прикажут и будем выполнять:frown: У нас в районе уже переводят дом молодежи и школу искусств-руководители выть начинают.:redface:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Я месяц назад ездила в Москву на семинар по автономии. Честно говоря,поняла, что многие из наших страхов надуманные, от незнания ситуации. Действительно, нас переведут всё равно, хотим мы этого или нет. Не хотим - а кто сказал, что учреждение не может быть ликвидировано, если нет денег его содержать. По поводу платных групп - мы с этим работаем уже более 10 лет, с каждым годом стараемся развивать - это основной наш доход, на который мы и ремонтируемся и премии выплачиваем и зарплаты. Почему в ДМШ родители платят а в ДК должно быть бесплатно, что у нас хуже:smile:
В течение 3-х лет финансирование учреждения (при уходе в автономку) должно быть не меньше, чем в год до перехода, ну а дальше - как кто сможет поставить дело. Есть обратный путь, если не получается, можно перейти из автономки в бюджет.
В общем, приехав из Москвы, я пошла к начальнику УК и сказала, что мы готовы перейти. Сейчас у нас готовят к переходу художественную школу.

----------


## Svleia

У нас в городе на автономию уже перешли городской ДК, и школа искусств.
Пока еще ничего не говорят только перешли.

----------


## Зарница

> ... По поводу платных групп - мы с этим работаем уже более 10 лет, с каждым годом стараемся развивать - это основной наш доход, на который мы и ремонтируемся и премии выплачиваем и зарплаты....


Если в городе это и прокатывает, то в районных центрах, сельских клубах на счет этого глухо. Основная масса не платили, не платят и небудут платить, а на минимуме не проживешь. Да, 3 года сидишь на бюджете (если он есть), а что потом при такой ситуации? У нас на концерты (районного уровня) зрителей собирают в приказном порядке - кое как зал собирается - ВХОД БЕСПЛАТНО.Концерты дествительно хорошие!!! Делаем свои концерты, еще лучше, где можно все свои идеи воплотить(т.е.не по сценарному ходу с выше) - вообще не приходят, т.к.платные (хотя и по минимуму). Плюс бытовые условия сельской местности (то печки, то баня, то огород...).В таких условиях автономка у нас не выживет, а чтоб метаться туда-сюда-тоже денег надо.Что-то совсем взгрустнулось :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Зарница*,
 Что скажешь в таком случае.... "Тяжело в деревне без нагана"  Это я типа, посочувствовала...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Если в городе это и прокатывает, то в районных центрах, сельских клубах на счет этого глухо. Основная масса не платили, не платят и небудут платить, а на минимуме не проживешь. Да, 3 года сидишь на бюджете (если он есть), а что потом при такой ситуации? У нас на концерты (районного уровня) зрителей собирают в приказном порядке - кое как зал собирается - ВХОД БЕСПЛАТНО.Концерты дествительно хорошие!!! Делаем свои концерты, еще лучше, где можно все свои идеи воплотить(т.е.не по сценарному ходу с выше) - вообще не приходят, т.к.платные (хотя и по минимуму). Плюс бытовые условия сельской местности (то печки, то баня, то огород...).В таких условиях автономка у нас не выживет,


У нас в райцентре - тоже на мероприятия по разнарядке ходят. А вот в нашем поселке- особый менталитет- два научно-исследовательских института, доценты с кандидатами... На концертах бывает от 200 до 400 человек/при населении в 2.5 тысячи/ Считаю, что это хороший показатель. Но чтобы платно- ни-ни! С детей собираем деньги только на ткань для пошива костюмов, или покупку минусовок.

----------


## Мармар

> Дорогие форумчане, подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь из вас разрабатывал стандарты для своего учреждения ? Мне не понятно как  разработать количественные показатели по культ-массовым мероприятиям? сколько положено  мероприятий в месяц в год? и приблизительные затраты времени на подготовку 1 мероприятия ( Спасибо Алле и Александру, за "метод. рзработки  по трудоемкости")
> Как  конкретно рассчитать время на подготовку мероприятия? Какая нагрузка должна быть на организаторах мероприятий? Нам в управлении культуры говорят : Вы разработайте проект стандартов по своему учреженияю а мы сведем по всем учреждениям  города и утвердим.


Спасибо огромное за вопрос, прошу пришлите разработку Аллы и Александра по трудоемкости. Этот вопрос поднимается регулярно, но никто не может дать ответ сколько  мы должны. Знаю, что в библиотеке есть нормы подготовки времени на мероприятия, почему у нас нет норм от которых надо отталкиваться, ведь от этого зависит планирование. Очень прошу откликнуться на просьбу. С уважением Марина

----------


## Бирюза

Мариночка,я обязательно скину. "Трудоемкость"у меня на работе в компьютере. Но это тоже только методические рекомендации,а не утвержденный документ.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Добрый вечер,  девочки. Прочитала  ваши высказывания и мнения на форуме по поводу автономии, и сделала определенные выводы.  А может и что - то пропустила. Эта беда пришла и к нам. Наш РДК и 3 модельных  СДК  хотят сделать экспериментальными.
 У меня вопрос. Ведь есть, какие - то нормативы, при которых не возможен переход.  И могут ли перевести в автономию районный методический центр, который входит в структуру РДК? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Ludmila Mikus*, 
Людмила, нормативы есть. К сожалению, сейчас не могу вам их выслать, они на другом компе. Одно из условий неперевода - если ДК зарабатывает очень мало денег. И если нет собственного помещения.
Знаете, а я уже жалею, что не перешли раньше. И сейчас мы написали письмо, что готовы перейти, так устали от казначейства, а нас тормозят.

----------


## Бирюза

> . И сейчас мы написали письмо, что готовы перейти, так устали от казначейства, а нас тормозят.


Вишенка, дорогая, а нас наоборот переводят на казначейство!!! Я в полном шоковом состоянии,мой бухгалтер собирается увольняться. Вчера получили из нашей администрации распоряжение о том,что до 31 марта мы должны перейти на новый план бухгалтерского учета  фактически это бюджетный учет и казаначейство!!!!  ( Приказ Минфина № 183н от 23.12.2010) Поигрались мы 2 года в "автономию" и хватит. Настроение -хуже некуда... Сейчас мы работаем через Сбербанк и на "упрощенке"

Приказом Минфина РФ от 23.12.2010 г. N 183н утверждены отдельный план счетов бухгалтерского учета автономных учреждений и инструкция по его применению.
Последняя устанавливает единый порядок отражения этими организациями активов, обязательств и фактов хозяйственной деятельности на счетах плана. Хозяйственные операции в зависимости от их экономического содержания отражаются на счетах рабочего плана, утвержденного учреждением в рамках формирования учетной политики.
В нем приводятся аналитические коды вида объекта учета, коды вида поступлений (доходов), выбытий (расходов, затрат) - 24-26 разряды номера счета, соответствующие структуре данных, закрепленных планом финансово-хозяйственной деятельности учреждения. Разрешается вводить дополнительные аналитические коды счетов, обеспечивающие формирование в бухгалтерском учете необходимой информации, а также определять недостающую корреспонденцию счетов.

Дорогие коллеги, автономщики, как Вы относитесь  к этому ?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Бирюза*, 

А мы всегда работали с казначейством и никаких проблем особых не было. Я не понимаю, что вас пугает?

----------


## Бирюза

Дело втом,что до перехода на "муниципальное автономное учреждение" мы были ведомственным 
( заводском ДК) и никогда не работали с казначеством, но столкнувшись с финансовыми операциями с организациями, работающими через казначейство, мы увидели такую волокиту.... почти 3 месяца туда сюда пересылаи договоры,счета и акты.Лицевой счет в Сбербанке дает более оперативное решение многих вопросов ( в течении трех банковских дней)и потом  "упрощенная система налогообложения"тоже очень много значит. И бухгалтер, проработавшая почти 28 лет в ДК ,действительно собирается увольняться из-за этого нововведения

----------


## mara400

Скажите, а какие есть рекомендации на расчет субвенции на обучения одного человека? Как это делается? Какой порядок оплаты педагогу в автономном учреждении при ведении платных занятий? Сколько он будет получать от сдаваемой суммы?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*, 
Мы работаем с казначейством 3 года, до этого работали на р/с Сбербанка. Называется - ощутите разницу.  При переходе на казначейство потеряли всю бухгалтерию, которая сказала, что подобную зарплату в любой коммерческой структуре будут работать без такого напряга. Если раньше получение денег занимало 2-3- дня, теперь можем ждать 3-4 недели, что влечёт за собой просрочки в платежах, договорах, и как следствие пени и суды. Взять конец 10 года. до 24.12 мы перечислили все платежи по договорам, у нас в компе надпись "принято", а 30 звонят из казначей ства, и говорят - в принятии ваших средств отказано. У нас в компе всё красиво, почему отказано - не знаем, если не перечислим, влетаем в кредиторку и налоги на прибыль. Кассир до 11 вечера висела на компе, передавая в сотый раз платёжки. Вот это работа казначейства. А если ещё учесть, что до них невозможно дозвониться, что сведения они присылают с опозданиями, не всегда верные, то это становится очень большой головной болью.

*Бирюза*, 
На последнем семинаре по аввтономке нам говорили, что в казначейство переведут бюджетное финансирование, а на заработанные средства можно открывать счёт в любом банке.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Выставляю материалы, которые думаю будут полезны:

С 01.01.2011 года вступает в силу новая редакция Федерального закона "О некоммерческих организациях", которая наложит новые ограничения на деятельность каждого руководителя государственного (муниципального) учреждения, а до 01.01.2011 года с каждым руководителем учреждения учредитель (главный распорядитель бюджетных средств) будет обязан заключить дополнительное соглашение к трудовому договору, в котором будет обязательное условие о расторжении трудового договора по инициативе работодателя в соответствии с Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации при наличии у бюджетного учреждения просроченной кредиторской задолженности, превышающей предельно допустимые значения, установленные органом, осуществляющим функции и полномочия учредителя, а также будут предусмотрены обязанности таких руководителей по соблюдению норм, установленных пунктами 10 и 13 статьи 9.2, пунктом 4 статьи 24 и пунктом 3 статьи 27 Федерального закона "О некоммерческих организациях", и соответствующие положения об их ответственности за несоблюдение указанных норм.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Существующая в Российской Федерации система бюджетных учреждений была сформирована в иных социально-экономических условиях и до сих пор функционирует в отрыве от современных подходов к развитию государственного управления, от принципов оптимальности и достаточности для предоставления государственных и муниципальных услуг.
По сути, органы публичной власти просто осуществляют содержание существующей системы бюджетных учреждений вне зависимости от объема и качества оказываемых ими услуг. При этом общее количество учреждений, входящих в указанную систему, весьма велико - на федеральном уровне по состоянию на 1 апреля 2009 года насчитывалось 25287 учреждений (без закрытой части), на региональном и муниципальном уровнях по состоянию на 1 января 2009 года - 302660 учреждений.
В существующем правовом статусе у бюджетных учреждений отсутствуют стимулы к оптимизации и повышению эффективности, что вызвано в первую очередь сметным финансированием от фактически сложившихся расходов. Высока степень закрытости управления большинства бюджетных учреждений - как от рядовых сотрудников этих учреждений, так и от иных граждан - потребителей государственных (муниципальных) услуг.
При этом фактически большинство бюджетных учреждений уже включены в хозяйственный оборот и получают достаточно высокие доходы от приносящей доход деятельности. Так, в 2008 году из 9 997 федеральных бюджетных учреждений, оказывающих государственные услуги юридическим и физическим лицам, 3 786 учреждений (37,9% от их общего числа) имели долю доходов от приносящей доход деятельности в общем объеме их финансового обеспечения более 40%, в том числе 1030 учреждений полностью финансировались за счет таких доходов. Указанные учреждения в основном относятся к таким сферам как образование, здравоохранение, наука и культура.
В предыдущие годы для решения основных проблем развития бюджетной сети был предпринят ряд последовательных действий, среди которых следует отметить принятие Федерального закона от 3 ноября 2006 года № 174-ФЗ "Об автономных учреждениях" и утверждение Правительством Российской Федерации в 2007 - 2009 гг. всех постановлений, необходимых для реализации данного Закона.
Однако на практике более чем за два года, прошедших с момента вступления в силу Федерального закона "Об автономных учреждениях", на федеральном уровне было создано только четыре автономных учреждения. На региональном уровне создание автономных учреждений идет более активно, но лишь в тех субъектах Российской Федерации, в которых внедряются современные модели управления бюджетной системой (Тюменская область, Красноярский край, Краснодарский край, Республика Татарстан и др.).
Ускорению процесса создания и функционирования автономных учреждений, в том числе на федеральном уровне, препятствует ряд факторов, в том числе неоправданно сложная процедура создания автономных учреждений (требуется принятие Правительством РФ индивидуальных решений по каждому учреждению), и опасения руководителей большинства бюджетных учреждений по поводу организационных и иных трудностей, связанных с переходом в автономное учреждение.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Соответственно, ранее закрепленные правовые механизмы не были реализованы на практике, что не позволило решить проблемы оптимизации бюджетной сети.
В связи с этим предлагается изменить правовое положение существующих бюджетных учреждений, способных функционировать на основе рыночных принципов, без их преобразования и создать условия и стимулы для сокращения внутренних издержек и повышения эффективности их деятельности.

 	Ключевые положения Федерального закона 
от 8 мая 2010 года № 83-ФЗ 
«О внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты РФ в связи с совершенствованием правового положения государственных (муниципальных) учреждений»

Федеральный закон от 8 мая 2010 года № 83-ФЗ «О внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации в связи с совершенствованием правового положения государственных (муниципальных) учреждений» призван сформировать основу законодательной базы для развития новых форм финансового обеспечения государственных (муниципальных) услуг и реструктуризации бюджетной сети через внесение изменений в 28 законодательных актов, включая Гражданский, Бюджетный и Налоговый кодексы Российской Федерации, а также соответствующие отраслевые законы.
В соответствии с вносимыми изменениями в статью 120 Гражданского кодекса РФ государственное или муниципальное учреждение будет создаваться в форме бюджетного, автономного или казенного учреждения.
Выбор соответствующего правового статуса будет осуществляться с учётом возможности функционирования учреждения на основе рыночных принципов.
Федеральным законом устанавливается, что существующие государственные учреждения будут отнесены к бюджетным или казенным на основании решений органов государственных власти и органов местного самоуправления.
Перечень федеральных учреждений, создаваемых в силу закона по типу казенных, определяется подпунктом 1 пункта 1 статьи 31 Федерального закона.
Ключевой новацией Закона является переход от сметного финансирования от фактически сложившихся расходов бюджетных учреждений к финансовому обеспечению выполнения государственного (муниципального) задания на оказание услуг (выполнение работ) в виде бюджетных субсидий.
Федеральный закон не раскрывает и не регламентирует порядок формирования задания, нормативы его расчёта и объёмы его финансового обеспечения. Соответствующая нормативная база будет формироваться в установленные сроки.
Таким образом, предлагается наделить органы государственных власти РФ, субъектов РФ и органы местного самоуправления гибким инструментом финансирования деятельности бюджетных учреждений, призванным повысить эффективность выполнения ими уставных задач. В случае серьезного сокращения задания бюджетные учреждения могут столкнуться с необходимостью изыскания дополнительных средств обеспечения своей деятельности путем оказания платных услуг и осуществления иной приносящей доход деятельности, предусмотренной его учредительными документами. Порядок определения платы за услуги, а также их перечень будут устанавливаться органом, осуществляющим функции и полномочия учредителя.
Собственник имущества бюджетного учреждения не несет ответственности по обязательствам бюджетного учреждения. При этом Федеральным законом устанавливается невозможность осуществления взыскания по исполнительным документам на недвижимое имущество и особо ценное движимое имущество бюджетных учреждений, определенное решениями соответствующих органов государственной власти и органов местного самоуправления.
Субсидиарная ответственность РФ, субъектов РФ и муниципальных образований сохраняется лишь в отношении казенных учреждений.
Одним из основных отличий нового типа бюджетных учреждений от существующих автономных будет заключаться в осуществлении их кассового обслуживания органами Федерального казначейства, финансовыми органами субъектов РФ и муниципальных образований, а также в обязательности применения норм Федерального закона № 94-ФЗ при размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для нужд бюджетного учреждения.
Кроме этого, в отличие от автономного, бюджетное учреждение не вправе распоряжаться любым недвижимым имуществом без согласия собственника, в т.ч. приобретённым за счет доходов от приносящей доход деятельности.
Обеспечить прозрачность деятельности и возможность общественного контроля государственных (муниципальных) учреждений позволят отчеты о результатах их деятельности и об использовании закрепленного за ними государственного (муниципального) имущества, подлежащие размещению в сети Интернет в соответствии с новой редакцией статьи 32 Федерального закона «О некоммерческих организациях».

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Порядок изменения типа бюджетного учреждения

1. Изменение типа государственного или муниципального учреждения не является его реорганизацией. При изменении типа государственного или муниципального учреждения в его учредительные документы вносятся соответствующие изменения.
2. Изменение типа бюджетного учреждения в целях создания казенного учреждения, а также изменение типа казенного учреждения в целях создания бюджетного учреждения осуществляются в порядке, устанавливаемом:
1) Правительством Российской Федерации - в отношении федеральных бюджетных или казенных учреждений;
2) высшим исполнительным органом государственной власти субъекта Российской Федерации - в отношении бюджетных или казенных учреждений субъекта Российской Федерации;
3) местной администрацией муниципального образования - в  отношении муниципальных бюджетных или казенных учреждений. 
3. Изменение типа существующего бюджетного или казенного учреждения в целях создания автономного учреждения, а также изменение типа существующего автономного учреждения в целях создания бюджетного или казенного учреждения осуществляются в порядке, установленном Федеральным законом от 3 ноября 2006 года № 174-ФЗ "Об автономных учреждениях".

 	Особенности функционирования бюджетных учреждений 
в переходный период

 	До принятия решения об отнесении имущества к категории особо ценного движимого имущества бюджетное учреждение без согласия учредителя не вправе распоряжаться движимым имуществом, закрепленным за ним учредителем или приобретенным учреждением за счет средств, выделенных ему учредителем на приобретение этого имущества.
 	Первоначальные нормативы затрат на оказание федеральным бюджетным учреждением, тип которого не изменяется, услуг физическим и (или) юридическим лицам определяются федеральным органом исполнительной власти - главным распорядителем средств федерального бюджета в отношении каждого из подведомственных ему бюджетных учреждений исходя из размера бюджетных ассигнований, определенных на обеспечение деятельности федерального бюджетного учреждения в 2010 году с возможным увеличением нормативов на содержание вновь вводимых в 2011 году объектов социальной сферы.
 	Все права и обязанности, вытекающие из гражданско-правовых договоров (включая государственные (муниципальные) контракты), обязательства по которым не исполнены по состоянию на 1 января 2011 года, заключенным бюджетными учреждениями, тип которых не изменяется, соответственно от имени РФ, субъектов РФ или муниципальных образований (за исключением государственных (муниципальных) контрактов, по которым эти учреждения продолжают выступать в качестве получателей бюджетных средств), переходят с 1 января 2011 года к соответствующим бюджетным учреждениям.
 	В переходный период до 1 января 2012 года федеральным органом исполнительной власти - главным распорядителем средств федерального бюджета может быть принято решение о предоставлении бюджетному учреждению, находящемуся в ведении этого органа или в ведении федерального органа исполнительной власти, подведомственного этому органу, субсидий из федерального бюджета в соответствии с пунктом 1 статьи 78.1 Бюджетного кодекса РФ с предоставлением в установленном порядке в течение 10 рабочих дней со дня принятия указанного решения в территориальный орган Федерального казначейства изменений в сводный реестр главных распорядителей, распорядителей и получателей средств федерального бюджета, главных администраторов и администраторов доходов федерального бюджета, главных администраторов и администраторов источников финансирования дефицита федерального бюджета.
 	В переходный период до 1 января 2012 года законом субъекта РФ, нормативным правовым актом органа местного самоуправления устанавливается: 
1) форма финансового обеспечения деятельности бюджетных учреждений субъекта РФ, муниципальных бюджетных учреждений в переходный период (путем предоставления субсидий в соответствии с пунктом 1 статьи 78.1 Бюджетного кодекса РФ или на основании бюджетной сметы;
2) порядок и направления использования бюджетными учреждениями субъектов РФ, являющимися получателями бюджетных средств (муниципальными бюджетными учреждениями, являющимися получателями бюджетных средств) доходов от сдачи в аренду имущества, находящегося в государственной собственности субъекта РФ (муниципальной собственности) и переданного в оперативное управление указанным учреждениям, и (или) полученных ими средств от оказания платных услуг, безвозмездных поступлений от физических и юридических лиц, в том числе добровольных пожертвований, средств от иной приносящей доходы деятельности;
3) принятие указанных законов субъектов РФ, нормативных правовых актов уполномоченного органа местного самоуправления осуществляется до 1 декабря 2010 года.
 	В переходный период бюджетные учреждения являются получателями бюджетных средств (за исключением бюджетных учреждений, которым предоставляются из соответствующего бюджета бюджетной системы РФ субсидии на возмещение нормативных затрат, связанных с оказанием ими в соответствии с государственным (муниципальным) заданием государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнением работ), и на иные цели).
 	В переходный период  на суммы поступивших в федеральный бюджет доходов от сдачи в аренду имущества, находящегося в федеральной собственности и переданного в оперативное управление бюджетным учреждениям культуры и искусства, здравоохранения, науки, образования, а также архивным учреждениям, являющимся получателями бюджетных средств,  отражается на лицевых счетах указанных учреждений, открытых в органах Федерального казначейства, источник дополнительного финансового обеспечения содержания и развития их материально-технической базы, включая расходы на уплату налогов с доходов от аренды, сверх бюджетных ассигнований, предусмотренных ведомственной структурой расходов федерального бюджета.
 	В переходный период  федеральное бюджетное учреждение, являющееся получателем бюджетных средств вправе использовать на обеспечение своей деятельности полученные им средства от оказания платных услуг, безвозмездные поступления от физических и юридических лиц, международных организаций и правительств иностранных государств, в том числе добровольные пожертвования, и средства от иной приносящей доходы деятельности на основании документа (генерального разрешения) главного распорядителя (распорядителя) бюджетных средств в соответствии со сметой доходов и расходов по приносящей доходы деятельности, подлежащей представлению в орган, осуществляющий открытие и ведение лицевого счета указанного учреждения для учета операций с указанными средствами.
 	В переходный период  бюджетное учреждение, являющееся получателем бюджетных средств обеспечивает исполнение своих денежных обязательств, указанных в исполнительном документе, в порядке, установленном главой 24.1 Бюджетного кодекса Российской Федерации.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Перечень обязательных мероприятий, которые должны быть реализованы учредителями государственных (муниципальных) учреждений 

Федеральным государственным органам, осуществляющим функции и полномочия учредителей государственных учреждений надлежит:

Перечень обязательных мероприятий	Срок выполнения
представить в Федеральное казначейство утвержденные перечни подведомственных им бюджетных и казенных учреждений;	не позднее 
1 ноября 2010 года
утвердить в целях расчета субсидий подведомственным бюджетным учреждениям по представлению соответствующих бюджетных учреждений перечни недвижимого имущества, закрепленного за ними учредителем или приобретенного бюджетными учреждениями за счет средств, выделенных им учредителем на приобретение такого имущества;	до 1 января 
2011 года
обеспечить принятие решений об отнесении движимого имущества федеральных бюджетных учреждений к особо ценному движимому имуществу; 	до 1 марта 
2011 года
обеспечить внесение изменений в уставы федеральных бюджетных и казенных учреждений. 	до 1 июня 
2011 года

Органам государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации и органам местного самоуправления, осуществляющим функции и полномочия учредителей государственных (муниципальных) учреждений надлежит:

Перечень обязательных мероприятий	Срок выполнения
принять нормативные правовые акты, в силу которых создаются казенные учреждения путем изменения типа бюджетных учреждений, действующих на дату принятия указанных нормативных правовых актов. Такие нормативные правовые акты должны содержать перечень казенных учреждений;	до 1 декабря 2010 года
утвердить в целях расчета субсидий подведомственным бюджетным учреждениям перечни недвижимого имущества, закрепленного за ними учредителем или приобретенного бюджетными учреждениями за счет средств, выделенных им учредителем на приобретение такого имущества;	до 1 января 
2011 года
обеспечить принятие решений об отнесении движимого имущества подведомственных бюджетных учреждений к особо ценному движимому имуществу;	до 1 марта 2011 года
обеспечить внесение изменений в уставы подведомственных бюджетных и казенных учреждений.	до 1 декабря 2011 года

 	Рекомендации по внесению изменений в трудовые договоры с руководителями государственных (муниципальных)  бюджетных учреждений (на основе методических рекомендаций утв. Распоряжением Правительства РФ 
от 07.09.2010 года № 1505-р)

Орган государственной власти (орган местного самоуправления), осуществляющий функции и полномочия учредителя бюджетного учреждения (орган, осуществляющий функции и полномочия учредителя), при заключении с руководителем бюджетного учреждения трудового договора предусматривает в нем в соответствии с частью 27 статьи 30 Федерального закона от 08.05.2010 № 83-ФЗ:
а) права и обязанности руководителя;
б) показатели оценки эффективности и результативности его деятельности;
в) условия оплаты труда руководителя;
г) срок действия трудового договора, если такой срок установлен учредительными документами бюджетного учреждения;
д) условие о расторжении трудового договора по инициативе работодателя в соответствии с Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации при наличии у бюджетного учреждения просроченной кредиторской задолженности, превышающей предельно допустимые значения, установленные органом, осуществляющим функции и полномочия учредителя.
Трудовой договор с руководителем бюджетного учреждения целесообразно дополнить разделом "Показатели оценки эффективности и результативности деятельности", в котором указываются критерии оценки его деятельности с учетом выполнения целевых показателей работы учреждения и условия стимулирования за их выполнение, утвержденные органом, осуществляющим функции и полномочия учредителя.
Раздел "Расторжение трудового договора" целесообразно дополнить условием о расторжении трудового договора по инициативе работодателя в соответствии со статьей 278 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации при наличии у бюджетного учреждения просроченной кредиторской задолженности с указанием ее размера.

30 декабря 2001 года	N 197-ФЗ

ТРУДОВОЙ КОДЕКС РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ (извлечение)

Статья 278. Дополнительные основания для прекращения трудового договора с руководителем организации

Помимо оснований, предусмотренных настоящим Кодексом и иными федеральными законами, трудовой договор с руководителем организации прекращается по следующим основаниям:
1) в связи с отстранением от должности руководителя организации - должника в соответствии с законодательством о несостоятельности (банкротстве);
 2) в связи с принятием уполномоченным органом юридического лица, либо собственником имущества организации, либо уполномоченным собственником лицом (органом) решения о прекращении трудового договора. Решение о прекращении трудового договора по указанному основанию в отношении руководителя унитарного предприятия принимается уполномоченным собственником унитарного предприятия органом в порядке, установленном Правительством Российской Федерации;
3) по иным основаниям, предусмотренным трудовым договором.

Для внесения новых условий в трудовой договор заключается дополнительное соглашение к нему, о чем орган, осуществляющий функции и полномочия учредителя, обязан предупредить руководителя бюджетного учреждения в письменной форме не позднее чем за 2 месяца в соответствии со статьей 74 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации. Назначаемому руководителю эти условия включаются в трудовой договор при его заключении.

30 декабря 2001 года	N 197-ФЗ

ТРУДОВОЙ КОДЕКС РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ (извлечение)

Статья 74. Изменение определенных сторонами условий трудового договора по причинам, связанным с изменением организационных или технологических условий труда

В случае, когда по причинам, связанным с изменением организационных или технологических условий труда (изменения в технике и технологии производства, структурная реорганизация производства, другие причины), определенные сторонами условия трудового договора не могут быть сохранены, допускается их изменение по инициативе работодателя, за исключением изменения трудовой функции работника.
 О предстоящих изменениях определенных сторонами условий трудового договора, а также о причинах, вызвавших необходимость таких изменений, работодатель обязан уведомить работника в письменной форме не позднее чем за два месяца, если иное не предусмотрено настоящим Кодексом.
 Если работник не согласен работать в новых условиях, то работодатель обязан в письменной форме предложить ему другую имеющуюся у работодателя работу (как вакантную должность или работу, соответствующую квалификации работника, так и вакантную нижестоящую должность или нижеоплачиваемую работу), которую работник может выполнять с учетом его состояния здоровья. При этом работодатель обязан предлагать работнику все отвечающие указанным требованиям вакансии, имеющиеся у него в данной местности. Предлагать вакансии в других местностях работодатель обязан, если это предусмотрено коллективным договором, соглашениями, трудовым договором.
 При отсутствии указанной работы или отказе работника от предложенной работы трудовой договор прекращается в соответствии с пунктом 7 части первой статьи 77 настоящего Кодекса.

 	Органам, осуществляющим функции и полномочия учредителя, необходимо разработать и утвердить порядок определения предельно допустимого значения просроченной кредиторской задолженности бюджетного учреждения, превышение которого влечет расторжение трудового договора с руководителем бюджетного учреждения.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ответы на актуальные вопросы по новым условиям работы государственных (муниципальных) учреждений 

Будут ли отнесены публичные библиотеки к казенным учреждениям, т.к. библиотеки, прежде всего, посещают социально незащищенные жители?

Ответ: 1. Перечни федеральных казенных учреждений, согласно ст. 31 Закона № 83-ФЗ, должны быть представлены в Федеральное казначейство ФОИВ до 01.11.2010. В данном случае относительно каждой библиотеки вопрос её отнесения будет решаться ФОИВ, в ведении которого находится конкретная библиотека.
2. Перечни казенных учреждений субъектов РФ и муниципальных образований должны быть утверждены до 01.12.2010 актами регионального и местного уровня соответственно. Таким образом, отнесение библиотек субъекта РФ или МО к казенным учреждениям является полномочием органов государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации и органов местного самоуправления. Закон № 83-ФЗ не запрещает изменить тип той или иной библиотеки на казенное учреждение, если действительно есть необходимость. Но данное решение должно приниматься в каждом случае индивидуально.
Общедоступные библиотеки, согласно Закону «О библиотечном деле», это библиотека, которая предоставляет возможность пользования ее фондом и услугами юридическим лицам независимо от их организационно-правовых форм и форм собственности и гражданам без ограничений по уровню образования, специальности, отношению к религии. Согласно п.4 ст.7 Закона «О библиотечном деле» в общедоступных библиотеках граждане имеют право:
1) стать пользователями библиотек по предъявлении документов, удостоверяющих их личность, а несовершеннолетние в возрасте до 14 лет - документов, удостоверяющих личность их законных представителей;
2) бесплатно получать полную информацию о составе библиотечных фондов через систему каталогов и другие формы библиотечного информирования;
3) бесплатно получать консультационную помощь в поиске и выборе источников информации;
4) бесплатно получать во временное пользование любой документ из библиотечных фондов;
5) получать документы или их копии по межбиблиотечному абонементу из других библиотек;
6) пользоваться другими видами услуг, в том числе платными, перечень которых определяется правилами пользования библиотекой.
Данные положения, устанавливающие бесплатную основу для пользования услугами общедоступных библиотек, не изменяются Законом № 83-ФЗ, таким образом, граждане не должны оплачивать вышеуказанные услуги общедоступных библиотек, даже если общедоступная библиотека станет бюджетным или автономным учреждением. Также, если общедоступные библиотеки будут существовать в форме бюджетного учреждения, это не приведет к снижению предоставляемых из бюджета средств при сохранении объёма оказываемых ими вышеуказанных услуг.

Образовательные учреждения муниципального района могут быть только бюджетными или автономными? Могут ли они быть казенными?

Ответ: По мнению Минфина России решение о переводе бюджетных учреждений на новый механизм финансового обеспечения выполнения государственного (муниципального) задания необходимо принимать, исходя из способности его руководителя и коллектива осуществлять деятельность в новых экономических условиях, в том числе умения более эффективно использовать поступающие ему денежные средства. Общим критерием является возможность и целесообразность предоставления потребителю права выбора государственного (муниципального) учреждения, (в перспективе – негосударственной организации, оказывающей соответствующие услуги) в рамках государственного задания (заказа).
Для перевода бюджетного учреждения в казенное учреждение причиной является необходимость осуществления функций органа государственной власти (местного самоуправления). К казенным учреждениям подлежат отнесению также учреждения, неспособные действовать в условиях расширенной самостоятельности и ответственности.

В соответствии с п.7 статьи 6 Федерального закона от 08.05.2010 № 83-ФЗ Устав бюджетного учреждения также должен содержать наименование учреждения с указанием типа. При переходе школ и детских садов на новый тип бюджетных учреждений как будут именоваться данные учреждения? Помимо изменений в устав необходимо ли менять печати организаций?

Ответ: Наименование учреждения должно отражать информацию:
- тип государственного учреждения (бюджетное, автономное, казенное);
- наименование публично-правового образования, создавшего государственное учреждение (РФ, субъект РФ (с указанием названия конкретного субъекта РФ), муниципальное (с указанием названия конкретного муниципального образования)),
- для образовательных учреждений также и тип образовательного учреждения в соответствии с Федеральным законом № 3266-1 от 10.07.1992 г. «Об образовании» (дошкольные; общеобразовательные (начального общего, основного общего, среднего (полного) общего образования); учреждения начального профессионального, среднего профессионального, высшего профессионального и послевузовского профессионального образования; учреждения дополнительного образования взрослых и т.п.);
- собственно наименование учреждения.
Измененное название учреждения должно быть внесено в его Устав, а также отражено на печати, штампах, официальных бланках и других документах.

Учреждение намерено сменить тип с бюджетного на автономное. Столкнулись с ситуацией, когда лицо, являясь директором бюджетного учреждения при подаче устава автономного учреждения в уполномоченном органе получил отказ в рассмотрении и регистрации устава автономного учреждения. Обоснован отказ тем, что, являясь директором учреждения одного типа нельзя подать на рассмотрение документы для учреждения иного типа. Поясните, пожалуйста, на какой НПА может ссылаться директор при смене типа учреждения с бюджетного на автономное учреждение (конкретно при подаче документов)? И каким образом директор бюджетного учреждения должен переводиться на должность директора автономного учреждения? Каков вообще порядок действий руководителя учреждения в подобной ситуации.

Ответ: При смене типа с бюджетного учреждения при регистрации изменений в устав следует руководствоваться главой VI Федерального закона «О государственной регистрации юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей».
В соответствии с п.1 ст.17 указанного федерального закона для государственной регистрации изменений, вносимых в учредительные документы юридического лица, в регистрирующий орган представляются:
а) подписанное заявителем заявление о государственной регистрации по форме, утвержденной уполномоченным Правительством Российской Федерации федеральным органом исполнительной власти. В заявлении подтверждается, что изменения, вносимые в учредительные документы юридического лица, соответствуют установленным законодательством Российской Федерации требованиям, что сведения, содержащиеся в этих учредительных документах и в заявлении, достоверны и соблюден установленный федеральным законом порядок принятия решения о внесении изменений в учредительные документы юридического лица;
б) решение о внесении изменений в учредительные документы юридического лица;
в) изменения, вносимые в учредительные документы юридического лица;
г) документ об уплате государственной пошлины.
В соответствии с п.1.3 ст.9 рассматриваемого федерального закона при государственной регистрации юридического лица (для случая внесения изменений в учредительные документы специальной нормы относительно состава заявителей не установлено) заявителями могут быть следующие физические лица:
а) руководитель постоянно действующего исполнительного органа регистрируемого юридического лица или иное лицо, имеющие право без доверенности действовать от имени этого юридического лица;
б) учредитель или учредители юридического лица при его создании;
в) руководитель юридического лица, выступающего учредителем регистрируемого юридического лица;
г) конкурсный управляющий или руководитель ликвидационной комиссии (ликвидатор) при ликвидации юридического лица;
д) иное лицо, действующее на основании полномочия, предусмотренного федеральным законом, актом специально уполномоченного на то государственного органа или актом органа местного самоуправления.
В связи с тем, что из духа закона № 174-ФЗ «Об автономных учреждениях» следует, что автономное учреждение является правопреемником бюджетного учреждения, представляется, что дополнительных решений о назначении руководителя автономного учреждения (если им является руководитель существующего бюджетного учреждения) не требуется. Однако прямого указания на это в Федеральном законе № 174-ФЗ не содержится, что может вызвать вопросы со стороны регистрирующих органов.
На практике бывают случаи, когда в порядке, установленном в соответствующем публично-правовом образовании, принимают отдельное решение о назначении руководителя автономного учреждения и заключают с ним трудовой договор.

Законно ли предоставление субсидий бюджетному учреждению, если в уставе учреждения указано, что оно финансируется по смете или нормативу, и устав не приведен в соответствие с положениями Федерального закона от 8.05.2010 № 83-ФЗ?

Ответ: Несмотря на то, что п.4 ч.2 ст. 31 Федерального закона от 8.05.2010 №83-ФЗ срок внесения изменений в уставы учреждений установлен до 1 декабря 2011 года, частью 6 статьи 33 указанного Федерального закона установлено, что положения абзацев первого и второго пункта 6 статьи 9.2 Федерального закона от 12 января 1996 года № 7-ФЗ "О некоммерческих организациях" (в ред. Федерального закона от 8.05.2010 № 83-ФЗ), абзаца третьего статьи 69.1 (в части бюджетных учреждений) Бюджетного кодекса Российской Федерации (в ред. Федерального закона от 8.05.2010 №83-ФЗ) со дня вступления в силу настоящего Федерального закона и до 1 января 2012 года применяются к правоотношениям с участием:
1) федеральных бюджетных учреждений, финансовое обеспечение выполнения государственного (муниципального) задания которых осуществляется путем предоставления им субсидий из федерального бюджета в соответствии с пунктом 1 статьи 78.1 Бюджетного кодекса Российской Федерации (в ред. Федерального закона от 8.05.2010 №83-ФЗ);
2) бюджетных учреждений субъекта Российской Федерации (муниципальных бюджетных учреждений), финансовое обеспечение выполнения государственного (муниципального) задания которых в соответствии с законом субъекта Российской Федерации (нормативным правовым актом уполномоченного органа местного самоуправления), осуществляется путем предоставления им субсидий из бюджета субъекта Российской Федерации (местного бюджета) в соответствии с пунктом 1 статьи 78.1 Бюджетного кодекса Российской Федерации (в ред. Федерального закона от 8.05.2010 №83-ФЗ).
Таким образом, предоставление субсидий в указанном Вами случае вполне законно и требует ускорения процесса внесения изменений в Устав соответствующего учреждения.


Как сказывается на финансировании государственных услуг качественные показатели этих услуг?

Ответ: При определении объемов финансирования государственных услуг прямо учитываются только показатели объема государственных услуг. Показатели, характеризующие качество государственных услуг косвенно влияют на размер нормативных затрат на оказание государственных услуг, определяя структуру затрат и потребности в ресурсах.

Как правильно регламентировать в нормативном правовом акте возможность сокращения субсидии государственному бюджетному или автономному учреждению, предусмотренную на выполнение государственного задания, в случае если регионом будет не выполнен утвержденный план по доходам бюджета.

Ответ: Невыполнение утвержденного плана по доходам само по себе не является необходимым условием для сокращения субсидий на финансовое обеспечение выполнения государственных заданий. Государственное задание дается бюджетным учреждениям, оказывающим, как правило, услуги высокой социальной значимости, во многих случаях обеспечивающим выполнение конституционных гарантий гражданам. Поэтому сокращение бюджетных ассигнований по причине недополучения доходов должно в первую очередь вести к сокращению иных видов бюджетных ассигнований – например, бюджетных инвестиций, субсидий юридическим и физическим лицам, не являющимся государственными учреждениями, в целях возмещения издержек и т.д. 
Если сокращение бюджетных ассигнований на финансовое обеспечение государственного задания все же является неизбежным, то необходимо внести соответствующие изменения в сами государственные задания. Объем финансового обеспечения зависит от объема и качества оказываемых услуг. Таким образом, сокращение финансирования услуги должно быть обосновано либо сокращением объема оказываемой услуги (наложение ограничений на доступ к услуге для определенных категорий потребителей, сокращение численности потребителей услуги, снижение иных показателей объема в зависимости от установленной единицы измерения услуги), либо снижением показателей качества (например, сокращение рабочего времени сотрудников учреждения, затрачиваемого на одного потребителя в процессе оказания услуги; снижение требуемого уровня качества материально-технической базы), либо снижением натуральных нормативов материальных затрат. 
Изменение характеристик государственного задания и соответствующее изменение объема его финансового обеспечения производится в соответствии с БК РФ (статья 69.2, п.4) в порядке, установленном соответственно Правительством Российской Федерации, высшим исполнительным органом государственной власти субъекта Российской Федерации, местной администрацией. В случае необходимости также вносятся изменения в нормативные правовые акты, устанавливающие нормативы материальных затрат на оказание государственных услуг. Иных нормативных правовых актов, регламентирующих возможность сокращения субсидии государственному бюджетному или автономному учреждению, предусмотренную на выполнение государственного задания в случае невыполнения плана по доходам бюджета, не требуется.

Как будут учитываться спонсорские средства при переходе бюджетного учреждения социальной политики и образования в казенное учреждение после переходного периода? И будет ли отдельная целевая статья для учета этих средств?

Ответ: Доходы, полученные казенными учреждениями от спонсоров, подлежат перечислению в соответствующий бюджет бюджетной системы Российской Федерации и подлежат учету как безвозмездные поступления соответствующего бюджета.

По какому плану счетов должен осуществляться бухгалтерский учет в автономных и бюджетных учреждениях в 2011 году, если новый закон о бухгалтерском учете будет введен в действие с 2012 года?

Ответ: Бухгалтерский учет в автономных, бюджетных учреждениях, получающих субсидию на государственное задание, бюджетных учреждений – получателей бюджетных средств, и казенных учреждений будет осуществляться в 2011 году по единому плану счетов, разработанному Минфином России на базе существующего Плана счетов бюджетного учета.

Могут ли бюджетные учреждения нового типа получать банковские кредиты и займы? Если да, то каков порядок получения кредитов, займов?

Ответ: В отношении бюджетных учреждений нового типа запрет на получение банковских кредитов и займов законодательно не установлен.
В соответствии с действующим законодательством порядок и условия предоставления кредита регулируются договором между банком и клиентом. По кредитному договору банк обязуется предоставить денежные средства заемщику в размере и на условиях, предусмотренных договором, а заемщик обязуется возвратить полученную денежную сумму и уплатить проценты на нее.
Коммерческие банки вправе самостоятельно устанавливать условия и порядок предоставления кредитов, учитывая риски невозврата кредитов заемщиками. 
Фактическая возможность получения банковского кредита (займа) бюджетным учреждением нового типа может быть ограничена ввиду ограничения его прав на распоряжение закрепленным за ним имуществом, а также иными активами, в качестве предмета залога по кредиту.
Так, ст. 298 ГК РФ (в ред. ФЗ от 8.05.2010 №83-ФЗ) устанавливает, что «бюджетное учреждение без согласия собственника не вправе распоряжаться особо ценным движимым имуществом, закрепленным за ним собственником или приобретенным бюджетным учреждением за счет средств, выделенных ему собственником на приобретение такого имущества, а также недвижимым имуществом».
Таким образом, передача в залог подобного имущества без согласия собственника невозможна. 
Остальным находящимся на праве оперативного управления имуществом бюджетное учреждение вправе распоряжаться самостоятельно за исключением случаев, предусмотренных п.п. 13 и 14 ст.9.2. ФЗ от 12 января 1996 года № 7-ФЗ "О некоммерческих организациях" (в ред. ФЗ от 8.05.2010 №83-ФЗ) , устанавливающих, что передача в залог имущества, которым в соответствии с федеральным законом бюджетное учреждение вправе распоряжаться самостоятельно, при условии, что стоимость передаваемого имущества превышает 10 процентов балансовой стоимости активов бюджетного учреждения, определяемой по данным его бухгалтерской отчетности на последнюю отчетную дату, может быть совершена бюджетным учреждением только с предварительного согласия соответствующего органа, осуществляющего функции и полномочия учредителя бюджетного учреждения.
Кроме того, абзацем третьим п. 3 ст. 27 ФЗ от 12 января 1996 года № 7-ФЗ "О некоммерческих организациях" устанавливается, что сделка должна быть одобрена органом, осуществляющим функции и полномочия учредителя при наличии заинтересованности в ней заинтересованных лиц (руководителей учреждения и др., предусмотренных п. 1 указанной статьи).

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Нашла материал, в доступной форме все отличия автономки и бюджета:
http://menobr.ru/material/default.as...catalogid=1041

----------


## Zabanka

С января перевели нас на "казенку". Итог: телефоны, интернет отключили. Не успели дойти деньги. Скоро Масленица, денег не можем перевести-не все счета "доделанные". Хорошо город маленький, призы-товары дадут в долг. Что дальше ждет? Страшно(((

----------


## Гульнур

> С января перевели нас на "казенку". Итог: телефоны, интернет отключили. Не успели дойти деньги. Скоро Масленица, денег не можем перевести-не все счета "доделанные". Хорошо город маленький, призы-товары дадут в долг. Что дальше ждет? Страшно(((


Да, это конечно страшно. К чему это дальше приведет. Нас в бюджетные перевели. Все осталось как и было. Только предупредили, что если не будем сами зарабатывать деньги на платных услугах, то и бюджет не будет деньги давать на развитие. А в  дальнейшем возможно и совсем закроют нерентабельные клубы.

----------


## Леди N

Наше учреждение тоже будет бюджетным нового типа с 1 июля следующего года. Откровенно говоря, если бы не полное перечисление доходов от платных услуг в бюджет учредителя, пошла бы в казёнку... Иногда груз ответственности так давит, что просто невозможно. А людей в нашей культуре случайных- великое множество. Говорю своим коллегам, что сегодня от личности директора зависит будет существовать клуб на селе или нет. По крайней мере в нашем поселении точно. У нас клубов много- жителей мало, а желания "крутиться" у заведующих сельскими клубами, осваивать новые мероприятия практически нет. Это при полной помощи во всём специалистов центрального ДК... При неплохой рядом с домом зарплате. Устали биться...

----------


## Zabanka

Нам спихнули клуб сельский. Заставляют и там мероприятия делать, а завклубом с сельскими чуть ли не на 100 % зарплату больше получает.

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Да, господа..... Государство не обманешь!!! Решили перейти на автономку чтобы избежать  аукционов. Пока переходили  правительство приняло еще один закон!!!

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Опубликовано 22 июля 2011 г. Вступает в силу 1 января 2012 г. 
Принят Государственной Думой 8 июля 2011 года
Одобрен Советом Федерации 13 июля 2011 года
Статья 1. Цели регулирования настоящего Федерального закона и отношения, регулируемые настоящим Федеральным законом
1. Целями регулирования настоящего Федерального закона являются обеспечение единства экономического пространства, создание условий для своевременного и полного удовлетворения потребностей юридических лиц, указанных в части 2 настоящей статьи (далее - заказчики), в товарах, работах, услугах с необходимыми показателями цены, качества и надежности, эффективное использование денежных средств, расширение возможностей участия юридических и физических лиц в закупке товаров, работ, услуг (далее также - закупка) для нужд заказчиков и стимулирование такого участия, развитие добросовестной конкуренции, обеспечение гласности и прозрачности закупки, предотвращение коррупции и других злоупотреблений.
2. Настоящий Федеральный закон устанавливает общие принципы закупки товаров, работ, услуг и основные требования к закупке товаров, работ, услуг:
1) государственными корпорациями, государственными компаниями, субъектами естественных монополий, организациями, осуществляющими регулируемые виды деятельности в сфере электроснабжения, газоснабжения, теплоснабжения, водоснабжения, водоотведения, очистки сточных вод, утилизации (захоронения) твердых бытовых отходов, государственными унитарными предприятиями, муниципальными унитарными предприятиями, автономными учреждениями, а также хозяйственными обществами, в уставном капитале которых доля участия Российской Федерации, субъекта Российской Федерации, муниципального образования в совокупности превышает пятьдесят процентов;
2) дочерними хозяйственными обществами, в уставном капитале которых более пятидесяти процентов долей в совокупности принадлежит указанным в пункте 1 настоящей части юридическим лицам;
3) дочерними хозяйственными обществами, в уставном капитале которых более пятидесяти процентов долей в совокупности принадлежит указанным в пункте 2 настоящей части дочерним хозяйственным обществам.
3. Порядок определения совокупной доли участия Российской Федерации, субъекта Российской Федерации, муниципального образования в уставном капитале хозяйственных обществ, совокупной доли участия указанных в пункте 1 части 2 настоящей статьи юридических лиц в уставном капитале дочерних хозяйственных обществ, совокупной доли участия указанных в пункте 2 части 2 настоящей статьи дочерних хозяйственных обществ в уставном капитале их дочерних хозяйственных обществ, а также порядок уведомления заказчиков об изменении совокупной доли такого участия утверждается федеральным органом исполнительной власти, уполномоченным Правительством Российской Федерации, по согласованию с федеральным органом исполнительной власти, осуществляющим функции по выработке государственной политики и нормативно-правовому регулированию в сфере размещения заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд.
4. Настоящий Федеральный закон не регулирует отношения, связанные с:
1) куплей-продажей ценных бумаг и валютных ценностей;
2) приобретением заказчиком биржевых товаров на товарной бирже в соответствии с законодательством о товарных биржах и биржевой торговле;
3) осуществлением заказчиком размещения заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 21 июля 2005 года N 94-ФЗ "О размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд";
4) закупкой в области военно-технического сотрудничества;
5) закупкой товаров, работ, услуг в соответствии с международным договором Российской Федерации, если таким договором предусмотрен иной порядок определения поставщиков (подрядчиков, исполнителей) таких товаров, работ, услуг;
6) осуществлением заказчиком отбора финансовых организаций для оказания финансовых услуг в соответствии со статьей 18 Федерального закона от 26 июля 2006 года N 135-ФЗ "О защите конкуренции";
7) осуществлением заказчиком отбора аудиторской организации для проведения обязательного аудита бухгалтерской (финансовой) отчетности заказчика в соответствии со статьей 5 Федерального закона от 30 декабря 2008 года N 307-ФЗ "Об аудиторской деятельности".
Статья 2. Правовая основа закупки товаров, работ, услуг
1. При закупке товаров, работ, услуг заказчики руководствуются Конституцией Российской Федерации, Гражданским кодексом Российской Федерации, настоящим Федеральным законом, другими федеральными законами и иными нормативными правовыми актами Российской Федерации, а также принятыми в соответствии с ними и утвержденными с учетом положений части 3 настоящей статьи правовыми актами, регламентирующими правила закупки (далее - положение о закупке).
2. Положение о закупке является документом, который регламентирует закупочную деятельность заказчика и должен содержать требования к закупке, в том числе порядок подготовки и проведения процедур закупки (включая способы закупки) и условия их применения, порядок заключения и исполнения договоров, а также иные связанные с обеспечением закупки положения.
3. Положение о закупке утверждается:
1) высшим органом управления государственной корпорации или государственной компании в случае, если заказчиком выступает государственная корпорация или государственная компания;

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

2) руководителем унитарного предприятия в случае, если заказчиком выступает государственное унитарное предприятие или муниципальное унитарное предприятие;
3) наблюдательным советом автономного учреждения в случае, если заказчиком выступает автономное учреждение;
4) советом директоров (наблюдательным советом) хозяйственного общества в случае, если заказчиком выступает акционерное общество, или коллегиальным исполнительным органом такого акционерного общества в случае, если уставом хозяйственного общества предусмотрено осуществление функций совета директоров (наблюдательного совета) общим собранием акционеров хозяйственного общества;
5) общим собранием участников общества в случае, если заказчиком выступает общество с ограниченной ответственностью.
Статья 3. Принципы и основные положения закупки товаров, работ, услуг
1. При закупке товаров, работ, услуг заказчики руководствуются следующими принципами:
1) информационная открытость закупки;
2) равноправие, справедливость, отсутствие дискриминации и необоснованных ограничений конкуренции по отношению к участникам закупки;
3) целевое и экономически эффективное расходование денежных средств на приобретение товаров, работ, услуг (с учетом при необходимости стоимости жизненного цикла закупаемой продукции) и реализация мер, направленных на сокращение издержек заказчика;
4) отсутствие ограничения допуска к участию в закупке путем установления неизмеряемых требований к участникам закупки.
2. Извещение о проведении конкурса или аукциона размещается в соответствии с частью 5 статьи 4 настоящего Федерального закона не менее чем за двадцать дней до дня окончания подачи заявок на участие в конкурсе или аукционе. Выигравшим торги на конкурсе признается лицо, которое предложило лучшие условия исполнения договора в соответствии с критериями и порядком оценки и сопоставления заявок, которые установлены в конкурсной документации на основании положения о закупке, на аукционе - лицо, предложившее наиболее низкую цену договора или, если при проведении аукциона цена договора снижена до нуля и аукцион проводится на право заключить договор, наиболее высокую цену договора.
3. В положении о закупке могут быть предусмотрены иные (помимо конкурса или аукциона) способы закупки. При этом заказчик обязан установить в положении о закупке порядок закупки указанными способами.
4. Правительство Российской Федерации вправе установить перечень товаров, работ, услуг, закупка которых осуществляется в электронной форме.
5. Участником закупки может быть любое юридическое лицо или несколько юридических лиц, выступающих на стороне одного участника закупки, независимо от организационно-правовой формы, формы собственности, места нахождения и места происхождения капитала либо любое физическое лицо или несколько физических лиц, выступающих на стороне одного участника закупки, в том числе индивидуальный предприниматель или несколько индивидуальных предпринимателей, выступающих на стороне одного участника закупки, которые соответствуют требованиям, установленным заказчиком в соответствии с положением о закупке.
6. Не допускается предъявлять к участникам закупки, к закупаемым товарам, работам, услугам, а также к условиям исполнения договора требования и осуществлять оценку и сопоставление заявок на участие в закупке по критериям и в порядке, которые не указаны в документации о закупке. Требования, предъявляемые к участникам закупки, к закупаемым товарам, работам, услугам, а также к условиям исполнения договора, критерии и порядок оценки и сопоставления заявок на участие в закупке, установленные заказчиком, применяются в равной степени ко всем участникам закупки, к предлагаемым ими товарам, работам, услугам, к условиям исполнения договора.
7. При закупке заказчик вправе установить требование об отсутствии сведений об участниках закупки в реестре недобросовестных поставщиков, предусмотренном статьей 5 настоящего Федерального закона, и (или) в реестре недобросовестных поставщиков, предусмотренном Федеральным законом от 21 июля 2005 года N 94-ФЗ "О размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд".
8. Правительство Российской Федерации вправе установить приоритет товаров российского происхождения, работ, услуг, выполняемых, оказываемых российскими лицами, по отношению к товарам, происходящим из иностранного государства, работам, услугам, выполняемым, оказываемым иностранными лицами, с учетом таможенного законодательства Таможенного союза и международных договоров Российской Федерации, а также особенности участия в закупке субъектов малого и среднего предпринимательства.
9. Участник закупки вправе обжаловать в судебном порядке действия (бездействие) заказчика при закупке товаров, работ, услуг.
10. Участник закупки вправе обжаловать в антимонопольный орган в порядке, установленном антимонопольным органом, действия (бездействие) заказчика при закупке товаров, работ, услуг в случаях:
1) неразмещения на официальном сайте в информационно-телекоммуникационной сети "Интернет" для размещения информации о размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг (www.zakupki.gov.ru) (далее - официальный сайт) положения о закупке, изменений, вносимых в указанное положение, информации о закупке, подлежащей в соответствии с настоящим Федеральным законом размещению на таком официальном сайте, или нарушения сроков такого размещения;
2) предъявления к участникам закупки требования о представлении документов, не предусмотренных документацией о закупке;
3) осуществления заказчиками закупки товаров, работ, услуг в отсутствие утвержденного и размещенного на официальном сайте положения о закупке и без применения положений Федерального закона от 21 июля 2005 года N 94-ФЗ "О размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд".

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Статья 4. Информационное обеспечение закупки
1. Положение о закупке, изменения, вносимые в указанное положение, подлежат обязательному размещению на официальном сайте не позднее чем в течение пятнадцати дней со дня утверждения.
2. Заказчик размещает на официальном сайте план закупки товаров, работ, услуг на срок не менее чем один год. Порядок формирования плана закупки товаров, работ, услуг, порядок и сроки размещения на официальном сайте такого плана, требования к форме такого плана устанавливаются Правительством Российской Федерации.
3. План закупки инновационной продукции, высокотехнологичной продукции, лекарственных средств размещается заказчиком на официальном сайте на период от пяти до семи лет.
4. Критерии отнесения товаров, работ, услуг к инновационной продукции и (или) высокотехнологичной продукции для целей формирования плана закупки такой продукции устанавливаются федеральными органами исполнительной власти, осуществляющими функции по нормативно-правовому регулированию в установленной сфере деятельности.
5. При закупке на официальном сайте размещается информация о закупке, в том числе извещение о закупке, документация о закупке, проект договора, являющийся неотъемлемой частью извещения о закупке и документации о закупке, изменения, вносимые в такое извещение и такую документацию, разъяснения такой документации, протоколы, составляемые в ходе закупки, а также иная информация, размещение которой на официальном сайте предусмотрено настоящим Федеральным законом и положением о закупке, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных частями 15 и 16 настоящей статьи. В случае, если при заключении и исполнении договора изменяются объем, цена закупаемых товаров, работ, услуг или сроки исполнения договора по сравнению с указанными в протоколе, составленном по результатам закупки, не позднее чем в течение десяти дней со дня внесения изменений в договор на официальном сайте размещается информация об изменении договора с указанием измененных условий.
6. Положением о закупке может быть предусмотрена иная подлежащая размещению на официальном сайте дополнительная информация.
7. Заказчик дополнительно вправе разместить указанную в настоящей статье информацию на сайте заказчика в информационно-телекоммуникационной сети "Интернет".
8. Извещение о закупке, в том числе извещение о проведении открытого конкурса или открытого аукциона, является неотъемлемой частью документации о закупке. Сведения, содержащиеся в извещении о закупке, должны соответствовать сведениям, содержащимся в документации о закупке.
9. В извещении о закупке должны быть указаны, в том числе, следующие сведения:
1) способ закупки (открытый конкурс, открытый аукцион или иной предусмотренный положением о закупке способ);
2) наименование, место нахождения, почтовый адрес, адрес электронной почты, номер контактного телефона заказчика;
3) предмет договора с указанием количества поставляемого товара, объема выполняемых работ, оказываемых услуг;
4) место поставки товара, выполнения работ, оказания услуг;
5) сведения о начальной (максимальной) цене договора (цене лота);
6) срок, место и порядок предоставления документации о закупке, размер, порядок и сроки внесения платы, взимаемой заказчиком за предоставление документации, если такая плата установлена заказчиком, за исключением случаев предоставления документации в форме электронного документа;
7) место и дата рассмотрения предложений участников закупки и подведения итогов закупки.
10. В документации о закупке должны быть указаны сведения, определенные положением о закупке, в том числе:
1) установленные заказчиком требования к качеству, техническим характеристикам товара, работы, услуги, к их безопасности, к функциональным характеристикам (потребительским свойствам) товара, к размерам, упаковке, отгрузке товара, к результатам работы и иные требования, связанные с определением соответствия поставляемого товара, выполняемой работы, оказываемой услуги потребностям заказчика;
2) требования к содержанию, форме, оформлению и составу заявки на участие в закупке;
3) требования к описанию участниками закупки поставляемого товара, который является предметом закупки, его функциональных характеристик (потребительских свойств), его количественных и качественных характеристик, требования к описанию участниками закупки выполняемой работы, оказываемой услуги, которые являются предметом закупки, их количественных и качественных характеристик;
4) место, условия и сроки (периоды) поставки товара, выполнения работы, оказания услуги;
5) сведения о начальной (максимальной) цене договора (цене лота);
6) форма, сроки и порядок оплаты товара, работы, услуги;
7) порядок формирования цены договора (цены лота) (с учетом или без учета расходов на перевозку, страхование, уплату таможенных пошлин, налогов и других обязательных платежей);
8) порядок, место, дата начала и дата окончания срока подачи заявок на участие в закупке;
9) требования к участникам закупки и перечень документов, представляемых участниками закупки для подтверждения их соответствия установленным требованиям;
10) формы, порядок, дата начала и дата окончания срока предоставления участникам закупки разъяснений положений документации о закупке;

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

11) место и дата рассмотрения предложений участников закупки и подведения итогов закупки;
12) критерии оценки и сопоставления заявок на участие в закупке;
13) порядок оценки и сопоставления заявок на участие в закупке.
11. Изменения, вносимые в извещение о закупке, документацию о закупке, разъяснения положений такой документации размещаются заказчиком на официальном сайте не позднее чем в течение трех дней со дня принятия решения о внесении указанных изменений, предоставления указанных разъяснений. В случае, если закупка осуществляется путем проведения торгов и изменения в извещение о закупке, документацию о закупке внесены заказчиком позднее чем за пятнадцать дней до даты окончания подачи заявок на участие в закупке, срок подачи заявок на участие в такой закупке должен быть продлен так, чтобы со дня размещения на официальном сайте внесенных в извещение о закупке, документацию о закупке изменений до даты окончания подачи заявок на участие в закупке такой срок составлял не менее чем пятнадцать дней.
12. Протоколы, составляемые в ходе закупки, размещаются заказчиком на официальном сайте не позднее чем через три дня со дня подписания таких протоколов.
13. В случае возникновения при ведении официального сайта федеральным органом исполнительной власти, уполномоченным на ведение официального сайта, технических или иных неполадок, блокирующих доступ к официальному сайту в течение более чем одного рабочего дня, информация, подлежащая размещению на официальном сайте в соответствии с настоящим Федеральным законом и положением о закупке, размещается заказчиком на сайте заказчика с последующим размещением ее на официальном сайте в течение одного рабочего дня со дня устранения технических или иных неполадок, блокирующих доступ к официальному сайту, и считается размещенной в установленном порядке.
14. Размещенные на официальном сайте и на сайте заказчика в соответствии с настоящим Федеральным законом и положениями о закупке информация о закупке, положения о закупке, планы закупки должны быть доступны для ознакомления без взимания платы.
15. Не подлежат размещению на официальном сайте сведения о закупке, составляющие государственную тайну, при условии, что такие сведения содержатся в извещении о закупке, документации о закупке или в проекте договора, а также сведения о закупке, по которым принято решение Правительства Российской Федерации в соответствии с частью 16 настоящей статьи. Заказчик вправе не размещать на официальном сайте сведения о закупке товаров, работ, услуг, стоимость которых не превышает сто тысяч рублей. В случае, если годовая выручка заказчика за отчетный финансовый год составляет более чем пять миллиардов рублей, заказчик вправе не размещать на официальном сайте сведения о закупке товаров, работ, услуг, стоимость которых не превышает пятьсот тысяч рублей.
16. Правительство Российской Федерации вправе определить:
1) конкретную закупку, сведения о которой не составляют государственную тайну, но не подлежат размещению на официальном сайте;
2) перечни и (или) группы товаров, работ, услуг, сведения о закупке которых не составляют государственную тайну, но не подлежат размещению на официальном сайте.
17. Порядок подготовки и принятия актов Правительства Российской Федерации в соответствии с частью 16 настоящей статьи устанавливается Правительством Российской Федерации.
18. Размещение заказчиками на официальном сайте информации о закупке осуществляется без взимания платы. Порядок размещения на официальном сайте информации о закупке устанавливается Правительством Российской Федерации. Порядок регистрации заказчиков на официальном сайте устанавливается федеральным органом исполнительной власти, уполномоченным Правительством Российской Федерации на ведение официального сайта.
19. Заказчик не позднее 10-го числа месяца, следующего за отчетным месяцем, размещает на официальном сайте:
1) сведения о количестве и об общей стоимости договоров, заключенных заказчиком по результатам закупки товаров, работ, услуг;
2) сведения о количестве и об общей стоимости договоров, заключенных заказчиком по результатам закупки у единственного поставщика (исполнителя, подрядчика);
3) сведения о количестве и об общей стоимости договоров, заключенных заказчиком по результатам закупки, сведения о которой составляют государственную тайну или в отношении которой приняты решения Правительства Российской Федерации в соответствии с частью 16 настоящей статьи.
Статья 5. Реестр недобросовестных поставщиков
1. Ведение реестра недобросовестных поставщиков осуществляется федеральным органом исполнительной власти, уполномоченным Правительством Российской Федерации, на официальном сайте.
2. В реестр недобросовестных поставщиков включаются сведения об участниках закупки, уклонившихся от заключения договоров, а также о поставщиках (исполнителях, подрядчиках), с которыми договоры по решению суда расторгнуты в связи с существенным нарушением ими договоров.
3. Перечень сведений, включаемых в реестр недобросовестных поставщиков, порядок направления заказчиками сведений о недобросовестных участниках закупки, поставщиках (исполнителях, подрядчиках) в федеральный орган исполнительной власти, уполномоченный на ведение реестра недобросовестных поставщиков, порядок ведения реестра недобросовестных поставщиков, требования к технологическим, программным, лингвистическим, правовым и организационным средствам обеспечения ведения реестра недобросовестных поставщиков устанавливаются Правительством Российской Федерации.
4. Сведения, содержащиеся в реестре недобросовестных поставщиков, должны быть доступны для ознакомления на официальном сайте без взимания платы.
5. Сведения, содержащиеся в реестре недобросовестных поставщиков, по истечении двух лет со дня их внесения в реестр недобросовестных поставщиков исключаются из этого реестра.
6. Включение сведений об участнике закупки, уклонившемся от заключения договора, о поставщике (исполнителе, подрядчике), с которым договор расторгнут в связи с существенным нарушением им договора, в реестр недобросовестных поставщиков или содержание таких сведений в реестре недобросовестных поставщиков может быть обжаловано заинтересованным лицом в судебном порядке.
Статья 6. Контроль за соблюдением требований настоящего Федерального закона
Контроль за соблюдением требований настоящего Федерального закона осуществляется в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации.
Статья 7. Ответственность за нарушение требований настоящего Федерального закона и иных принятых в соответствии с ним нормативных правовых актов Российской Федерации
За нарушение требований настоящего Федерального закона и иных принятых в соответствии с ним нормативных правовых актов Российской Федерации виновные лица несут ответственность в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации.
Статья 8. Порядок вступления в силу настоящего Федерального закона
1. Настоящий Федеральный закон вступает в силу с 1 января 2012 года, за исключением части 3 статьи 4 настоящего Федерального закона.
2. Часть 3 статьи 4 настоящего Федерального закона вступает в силу с 1 января 2015 года.
3. До 1 июля 2012 года, если иной срок не предусмотрен решением Правительства Российской Федерации, положение о закупке, изменения, вносимые в такое положение, планы закупки, иная информация о закупке, подлежащая в соответствии с настоящим Федеральным законом и положением о закупке размещению на официальном сайте, размещаются на сайте заказчика. После 1 июля 2012 года, если иной срок не предусмотрен решением Правительства Российской Федерации, положение о закупке, изменения, вносимые в такое положение, планы закупки, иная информация о закупке, подлежащая в соответствии с настоящим Федеральным законом и положением о закупке размещению на официальном сайте, размещаются на официальном сайте.
4. В случае, если в течение трех месяцев со дня вступления в силу настоящего Федерального закона заказчик (за исключением заказчиков, указанных в частях 5 - 8 настоящей статьи) не разместил в порядке, установленном настоящим Федеральным законом, утвержденное положение о закупке, заказчик при закупке руководствуется положениями Федерального закона от 21 июля 2005 года N 94-ФЗ "О размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд" до дня размещения утвержденного положения о закупке.
5. Заказчик, созданный после дня вступления в силу настоящего Федерального закона, утверждает в течение трех месяцев с даты его регистрации в едином государственном реестре юридических лиц положение о закупке. В случае, если в течение указанного срока таким заказчиком не размещено в соответствии с требованиями настоящего Федерального закона утвержденное положение о закупке, заказчик при закупке руководствуется положениями Федерального закона от 21 июля 2005 года N 94-ФЗ "О размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд" до дня размещения в соответствии с требованиями настоящего Федерального закона утвержденного положения о закупке.
6. В случае изменения совокупной доли участия Российской Федерации, субъекта Российской Федерации, муниципального образования в уставном капитале хозяйственных обществ, совокупной доли участия указанных в пункте 1 части 2 статьи 1 настоящего Федерального закона юридических лиц в уставном капитале дочерних хозяйственных обществ, совокупной доли указанных дочерних хозяйственных обществ в уставном капитале их дочерних хозяйственных обществ, в результате которого на отношения, возникающие в связи с закупкой товаров, работ, услуг заказчиком, распространяются положения настоящего Федерального закона, заказчик в течение трех месяцев с даты получения уведомления об изменении совокупной доли в соответствии с частью 3 статьи 1 настоящего Федерального закона размещает в соответствии с требованиями настоящего Федерального закона утвержденное положение о закупке. В случае, если таким заказчиком в течение этого срока не размещено утвержденное положение о закупке, заказчик при закупке руководствуется положениями Федерального закона от 21 июля 2005 года N 94-ФЗ "О размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд" до дня размещения в соответствии с требованиями настоящего Федерального закона утвержденного положения о закупке.
7. Организации, осуществляющие виды деятельности, относящиеся к сфере деятельности естественных монополий, и (или) регулируемые виды деятельности в сфере электроснабжения, газоснабжения, теплоснабжения, водоснабжения, водоотведения и очистки сточных вод, утилизации (захоронения) твердых бытовых отходов, в случае, если общая выручка от указанных видов деятельности составляет не более чем десять процентов общей суммы выручки за 2011 год от всех видов деятельности, осуществляемых такими организациями, а также дочерние хозяйственные общества, более пятидесяти процентов уставного капитала которых в совокупности принадлежит государственным корпорациям, государственным компаниям, субъектам естественных монополий, организациям, осуществляющим регулируемые виды деятельности в сфере электроснабжения, газоснабжения, теплоснабжения, водоснабжения, водоотведения, очистки сточных вод, утилизации (захоронения) твердых бытовых отходов, государственным унитарным предприятиям, государственным автономным учреждениям, хозяйственным обществам, в уставном капитале которых доля участия Российской Федерации, субъекта Российской Федерации превышает пятьдесят процентов, дочерним хозяйственным обществам этих дочерних хозяйственных обществ, в уставном капитале которых доля этих дочерних хозяйственных обществ в совокупности превышает пятьдесят процентов, применяют положения настоящего Федерального закона с 1 января 2013 года.
8. Муниципальные унитарные предприятия, автономные учреждения, созданные муниципальными образованиями, хозяйственные общества, в уставном капитале которых доля участия муниципального образования в совокупности превышает пятьдесят процентов, дочерние хозяйственные общества, более пятидесяти процентов уставного капитала которых в совокупности принадлежит муниципальным унитарным предприятиям, хозяйственным обществам, в уставном капитале которых доля участия муниципального образования в совокупности превышает пятьдесят процентов, дочерние хозяйственные общества указанных дочерних хозяйственных обществ, в уставном капитале которых доля участия указанных дочерних хозяйственных обществ в совокупности превышает пятьдесят процентов, применяют положения настоящего Федерального закона с 1 января 2014 года, если более ранний срок не предусмотрен представительным органом муниципального образования.
9. С 1 января 2013 года до 1 января 2015 года планы закупки инновационной продукции, высокотехнологичной продукции, лекарственных средств размещаются заказчиками на официальном сайте на трехлетний срок.
Президент Российской Федерации
Д. Медведев

 СПАСИБО ГОСПОДИН ПРЕЗИДЕНТ!!!!

----------


## Бирюза

Ну, насколько я поняла.....

Статья 8. Порядок вступления в силу настоящего Федерального закона


8. Муниципальные унитарные предприятия, *автономные учреждения, созданные муниципальными образованиями*, .............,, применяют положения настоящего Федерального закона с 1 января 2014 года, если более ранний срок не предусмотрен представительным

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Закон вступает в силу с 01.01.2012.( только некоторые статьи позже) Нас уже обрадовали в мэрии , что мы не избежим  всех аукционов и т.д. У нас в городе учреждения переходили в автономку  что бы не сталкиваться больше с 94ФЗ., а получилось  все как всегда. Закон 223ФЗ вообще не понятный ( даже юристы разобраться толком не могут) Все в один голос только и говорят что с 01.01.2012 мы будем участвовать в  аукционах.

----------


## Tasha1979

Бирюза права, для автономки созданной муниципальным образованием этот закон вступает в силу с 2014 года. Мы тоже стали автононым учреждением (МАУ Тамбовский РДК), а с января к нам ещё и все СДК и клубы района присоединят и они станут нашими филиалами.

----------


## Бирюза

Коллеги!! АУ!! АУ !!!
совсем затихла тема!  :Viannen 55: 
У меня вопрос: с этого года нас почему- то заставляют  согласовывать с Наблюдательным Советом каждое перемещение с одной статьи расходов на   другую (внутри ежемесячной субсидии), хотя итоговая сумма расхода субсидии за месяц соответствует точной сумме поступления субсидии. Передвижения только внутри .До этого три года жили и все было спокойно.
План финансово-хозяйственной деятельности не изменился ( там же только сводная годовая цифра стоит по каждой статье расхода)
А как  у вас?

----------


## Бирюза

Еще нашла полезный материал
Может быть кому-то пригодится

*Споры между учредителем и автономным учреждением: кто прав?*В практике работы автономных учреждений нередко встречаются ситуации, когда между органами, осуществляющими функции и полномочия учредителя (далее - учредитель), и автономными учреждениями возникают споры. Они касаются правомерности действий или требований учредителя по отношению к АУ. В настоящей статье предпринята попытка проанализировать ряд спорных ситуаций, которые известны автору из личного опыта консультирования автономных учреждений и их учредителей.
*К.Г. Чагин,
руководитель проектов сектора "Социальная политика" Института экономики города*
Споры о зарплате
Нередки случаи, когда учредитель издает нормативно-правовые акты, устанавливающие отраслевые системы оплаты труда во всех типах подведомственных муниципальных или государственных учреждений, принуждая тем самым автономные учреждения следовать этим правилам при определении размера оплаты труда сотрудников. Такое требование неправомерно по следующим причинам. Во-первых, в федеральном законодательстве отсутствует требование применять отраслевые системы оплаты труда во всех типах государственных и муниципальных учреждениях. Отметим, что на федеральном уровне отраслевые системы оплаты труда применяются только в отношении федеральных бюджетных и казенных учреждений*(1). Во-вторых, федеральное законодательство об автономных учреждениях определяет, что доходы АУ поступают в его самостоятельное распоряжение и используются им для достижения целей, ради которых оно создано, если иное не предусмотрено Законом N 174-ФЗ*(2) (ч. 8 ст. 2 данного закона). В отношении оплаты труда сотрудников учреждения таким "иным случаем", предусмотренным указанным федеральным законом, является определение размера оплаты труда руководителя учреждения, поскольку согласно п. 6 ст. 9 Закона N 174-ФЗ к компетенции учредителя относится заключение с руководителем АУ трудового договора, который должен содержать размер тарифной ставки или оклада (должностного оклада) работника, доплат, надбавок и поощрительные выплат (ст. 57 ТК РФ). Таким образом, учредитель имеет право устанавливать размер оплаты труда только одного сотрудника автономного учреждения - его руководителя. А для других эту сумму учреждение определяет самостоятельно - в рамках самостоятельного распоряжения своими доходами, в том числе субсидией от учредителя.
Иногда учредитель, который пытается обосновать правомерность навязывания автономному учреждению отраслевой системы оплаты труда, высказывает мнение, что субсидия в отличие, например, от средств, получаемых учреждением от оказания платных услуг, не является доходом. Однако эта позиция неправомерна, поскольку федеральное законодательство (в частности, налоговое) применяет к субсидии автономного учреждения именно понятие "доход"*(3). *(3) Пункт 14 ч. 1 ст. 251 НК РФ прямо указывает, что субсидии автономному учреждению трактуются как один из видов доходов, не учитываемых при определении налоговой базы по налогу на прибыль.

----------


## Бирюза

продолжение:

Споры о счете
До 2011 года организация, где должны открываться и вестись счета автономного учреждения, была определена однозначно - банк (кредитная организация). С 1 января 2011 года появился выбор - иметь счета либо в банке, либо в территориальных органах Федерального казначейства, финансовых органах субъектов РФ, муниципальных образований (ч. 3 ст. 2 Закона N 174-ФЗ). Спор между АУ и учредителями возникает по следующему вопросу: кто должен делать этот выбор - само учреждение или учредитель?
С одной стороны, выбор делает автономное учреждение, так как в соответствии с указанной выше нормой оно вправе открывать счета в Казначействе (финансовом органе). С другой стороны, учредитель тоже вправе заключать соглашения об открытии автономным учреждениям, находящимся в его ведении, лицевых счетов в территориальных органах Федерального казначейства (ч. 3.1 ст. 2 Закона N 174-ФЗ).
Таким образом, в правовом отношении ситуация здесь неоднозначна - до конца не ясно, чье право "главнее". Поэтому в случае возникновения подобного спора на практике работает "право сильного", а сильной стороной является, естественно, учредитель. Если он считает, что по тем или иным причинам автономному учреждению правильнее иметь счет не в банке, а в Казначействе, его позиция окажется более весомой.

Споры о цене платных услуг
Нередко возникают разногласия о том, кто имеет право устанавливать цены на платные услуги, которые оказывает учреждение. Такой вопрос приобретает актуальность в случае, когда мнения учредителя и АУ о том, сколько должна стоить платная услуга, расходятся. Ответ же на данный вопрос зависит от того, является ли учреждение государственным или муниципальным.
Когда речь идет о государственном учреждении, органы государственной власти имеют право устанавливать тарифы на платные услуги этого учреждения только в том случае, если данные услуги относятся к услугам, по которым осуществляется государственное регулирование цен (тарифов) или по которым допускается введение государственного регулирования тарифов и надбавок*(6). Например, сюда относятся социальные услуги, оказываемые государственными и муниципальными учреждениями.
Если учреждение является муниципальным, ответить на поставленный вопрос сложнее. В соответствии с федеральным законодательством о местном самоуправлении тарифы на услуги муниципальных учреждений устанавливают органы местного самоуправления, если иное не предусмотрено федеральными законами*(7). Иногда муниципальное автономное учреждение, пытаясь отстоять перед учредителем возможность самостоятельно устанавливать цены на платные услуги, высказывает мнение, что таким федеральным законом, "отменяющим" вышеупомянутое требование федерального законодательства о местном самоуправлении, является Закон N 174-ФЗ. В нем среди вопросов, отнесенных к компетенции учредителя, отсутствует установление цен на платные услуги (ст. 9 Закона N 174-ФЗ). Однако это мнение может натолкнуться на следующее возражение учредителя: "отменяющий" федеральный закон должен содержать прямую норму о том, что муниципальное автономное учреждение вправе самостоятельно устанавливать цены на платные услуги.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ БИРЮЗА: И ещё :Согласно Статье 52. «Цены и ценообразование в области культуры» "ОСНОВ ЗАКОНОДАТЕЛЬСТВА РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ О КУЛЬТУРЕ" от 09.10.92 N 3612-1 (ред. от 21.12.2009, ред. от 08.05.2010) 
«Цены (тарифы) на платные услуги и продукцию, включая цены на билеты, организации культуры устанавливают самостоятельно.»

Споры "ни о чем"
Несмотря на то что в механизме автономных учреждений и так достаточно неоднозначных условий для принятия тех или иных управленческих решений, в практике встречаются случаи, когда учредитель совершает грубейшие нарушения федерального законодательства об автономных учреждениях. Например, АУ вообще не предоставляется субсидия на выполнение государственного или муниципального задания*(8) или в состав субсидии не включаются средства на коммунальные расходы учреждения, даже если оно использует закрепленное за ним недвижимое имущество для выполнения государственного или муниципального задания*(9).
Позиция учредителя здесь такова: пусть сами зарабатывают, если стали автономным учреждением. Однако обуславливается она незнанием элементарных положений федерального законодательства, поскольку никакой "автономности" автономных учреждений от бюджетного финансирования в законодательстве не предусмотрено. Разногласия по таким вопросам можно назвать спорами "ни о чем" - ситуация здесь однозначна, а неправомерность намерений или действий учредителя очевидна.

----------


## Толичек

Привет всем! Зашел в темку, прочитал. Хочу сказать, что наверное тем кто руководит учреждениями культуры при отсутствии финансирования или по край ней мере пытается крутиться можно памятник ставить. Почему так говорю, потому, что сам был руководителем ( начальником клуба в одном учебном заведении министерства обороны) казалось бы МО, а вот не тут то было.   Не хочется вспоминать то время 2000-2006 год. Вообщем всем кто трудится на этом направлении хочу пожелать удачи и терпения!!!!!

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Всем добрый день!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Нужна ваша помощь :032:   У кого есть положение о закупках (автономных учреждений) ?  Буду очень признательна !!!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Было на рабочем компе. Постараюсь после праздника дать ссылку.
А , ну вот, посмотрите )))

http://www.khabarovskadm.ru/social/c...EMENT_ID=76596

http://kobransk.ru/load/dokumenty/po...12_god/3-1-0-5
http://www.admkotovo.ru/index.php?op...=90&Itemid=160
http://odk33.ru/zakupki/

----------


## Бирюза

> Всем добрый день!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Нужна ваша помощь  У кого есть положение о закупках (автономных учреждений) ?  Буду очень признательна !!!!!


Анжела, мы пока еще за него не брались
а в Интернете есть уже варианты государственных автономных учреждений
             Вы же тоже муниципальные? значит пока у нас с Вами еще есть время на подготовку
Статья 8. Порядок вступления в силу настоящего Федерального закона
8. Муниципальные унитарные предприятия, автономные учреждения, созданные муниципальными образованиями, .............,, применяют положения настоящего Федерального закона с 1 января 2014 года,

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Спасибо большое за помощь. У меня такое ощущение, что законы не писаны для наших Муниципалитетов.  Приказ сделать до 1июля.  Бесполезно что то доказывать.

----------


## Бирюза

Ну вот теперь и до нас докатилось...
Администрация ( Учредитель) говорит пора размещать Положение о закупках
Муниципальные автономные!!! Коллеги, Я тоже буду очень признательна за прмерный образец Положения!!!
Дело в том, что, откровенно говоря, не хочется самому себе вырыть яму - чем сложнее и больше способов закупок тем труднее будет нам потом работать. И мне не совсем понятно какими всё-таки суммами ограничивать способы закупок. В Интернете "кто во что горазд"
Кто уже вник в эту тему? Давайте обсудим вместе!

----------


## Бирюза

С прошлого года никто не отвечает!!!
Автономочки! Дорогие!  Как будем с закупками поступать?
ФЗ 223 + Теперь еще и ФЗ 44 "О контрактах"
Отзовитесь
у кого какие мысли? :Viannen 55:  :035:

----------


## Свет142

Бирюза, извините вопрос на понимание, а муниципальные автономные учреждения тоже должны были разместить положение о закупках на официальном сайте до ноября 2012 года?

----------


## Бирюза

если Ваша администрация ( Учредитель) пока не обозначили другого срока вступления для Вашего учреждения ФЗ 223, то согласно этому закону муниципальные автономные учреждения должны опубликовать на официальном сайте Положение о закупках до 1 января 2014 года
Не забудьте, что только после утверждения Положения Наблюдательным Советом 


Статья 8. Порядок вступления в силу настоящего Федерального закона
8. *Муниципальные* унитарные предприятия, *автономные учреждения, созданные муниципальными образованиями*, .............,, применяют положения настоящего Федерального закона с 1 января 2014 года
*если более ранний срок не предусмотрен представительным органом муниципального образования.*

----------


## natali yana

Молодцы! так дерзать!

----------


## Свет142

Бирюза, Вы меня извините за настойчивость, а как Учредитель должен был обозначить срок. Наблюдательный совет мы приняли постановлением администрации

----------


## Бирюза

Учредителем для Вас и для нас является администрация
и все свои распоряжения в отношении МАУ они дают своим постановлением (распоряжением)
если пока у вас ничего нет, то значит действуем по Закону - готовимся к 1 января 2014 года

Сейчас наша с Вами задача 
1)срочно разработать Положение о закупках 
2)утвердить его Наблюдательным советом 
3)зарегистрироваться на официальном сайте www.zakupki.gov.ru
4) Разместить на этом сайте Положение о закупках и план закупок на следующий 2014 год

Не стесняйтесь,спрашивайте.... чем могу помогу
мы все учимся для нас это тоже всё  :033: новое

----------


## Svetlunya

А мы переходим на автономию с 2014 года. начали подготовку документов.

----------


## Svetlunya

Бирюза, подскажите, Вы работаете в учреждении культуры или образования?

----------


## Бирюза

мы - муниципальное автономное учреждение Дворец Культуры

----------


## Рамоновна

ДЕВОЧКИ, ДОРОГИЕ АВТОНОМНИКИ!!!

Мой руководитель ОК переходит работать в АУ. И, конечно же, возникает МНОГО вопросов и по документации, и по финансированию.
Вы-то дамы с опытом. Поможете?

Если можно, бросьте в личку свои электронки.

----------

